# Anybody Hunt Without Spinning Wing Decoys



## bloodnguts (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't have one of these, since my duck hunting consists of one week in N. Dakota each year while visiting friends, and I don't bother hunting my home state of Wisconsin since bowhunting is my game back there. Does anybody just rely on a small realistic looking decoy spread and good calling anymore, without the use of one of these spinners? I never could justify in my head spending money on one of these spinners, because I always thought all the ducks in the world would become spin shy as soon as I spent my money on one...that's my usual luck. What a great decision that has been, huh? Oh well, I still enjoy not having to worry about mechanical or electronic methods to bring in ducks and instead just trying to work them in with a few realistic decoys and some good and realistic, although limited, soft calling to get nearby birds to commit. Anybody else of the same frame of mind?


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I think you are giving the ducks too much credit, the spinning wing gets their attention and sometimes it improves hunting sometimes it doesn't do anything. I hunt with both and honestly don't see a whole lot of difference. I would suggest the wing thang it's only like $25 and seems to work as good as the duck version and is way easier to carry. As for them getting wing shy I've never seen that happen, I think people burn their spot and blame it on the equipment.


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

texcl said:


> I think you are giving the ducks too much credit, the spinning wing gets their attention and sometimes it improves hunting sometimes it doesn't do anything. I hunt with both and honestly don't see a whole lot of difference. I would suggest the wing thang it's only like $25 and seems to work as good as the duck version and is way easier to carry. As for them getting wing shy I've never seen that happen, I think people burn their spot and blame it on the equipment.


I aggree with the second part but not the first. We did an experiment last yr after getting our limit on a field hunt . We took the two mojo's up and got back in the blind. Very few ducks would give us a look. We put them back out and before we could get in the blinds ducks were dropping in,made a believer out of me. I do believe people blame them for poor decoy setup and non concealment. Late in the yr hunting swamps we do try to hide them from a 360 view. We put them where the ducks only see them on part of their swing. You just have to learn how to use them in the right situations. Also for field hunting have a remote so you can turn them off if you want to shoot geese.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah, I really think it depends on the situation. I had a situation where we didn't put one out early in the hunt and ended up putting it out late and there was a marked improvement, I have never seen it hurt a hunt though. there's been other times where it made 0 difference and I got to where I just wouldn't bring it with me out of convenience and we shot just as many ducks. We have some pretty good spots though so a slow period might be 5 or 10 minutes between shots in the evening. I've often wondered how much more difficult it is down south after all the birds have been shot at in several states. I think our ducks are pretty uneducated.


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

It does get a little tough if the ducks stick around but new ducks decoy pretty good.


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

On a report i read last year there was like an 80% better chance of getting ducks to decoy with a spinning wing decoy than there was without. I even did a study for college on them (i know right, i got to hunt ducks for college credit, does it get better than that?) and i found that they decoy a ton better with the mojo out then with just the floater dek's out. i'd just drop the money on a baby mojo, they work very well most of the time!


----------



## PnR_Productions (Feb 15, 2010)

On a report i read last year there was like an 80% better chance of getting ducks to decoy with a spinning wing decoy than there was without. I even did a study for college on them (i know right, i got to hunt ducks for college credit, does it get better than that?) and i found that they decoy a ton better with the mojo out then with just the floater dek's out. i'd just drop the money on a baby mojo, they work very well most of the time!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Occasionally I'll put one up, but by & large they are more a PITA in the field than they are worth...


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I think Mojos are like walking around in the decoys. Difference is the Mojos don'l spook em like people when they get close.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Hunted this last weekend and the ducks decoyed better without the mojo than with it.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

My experience is Mallards in particular are attracted to spinning wings. Though, as has been hashed over on these forums many times, the spinning wings certainy seem to deter geese. I haven't read any studies that contrast these observations, but that has been my experience.


----------



## honker_hunter (Oct 20, 2010)

Mallards and Pintails are in love with Spinners, they hit them so hard it's crazy. Especially when field hunting ducks it gives you a great increase in visibility. If you want to give it a try on a cheaper note you could always go and buy a wind duck. It's made by the same company that makes Lucky Ducks but is about 20 dollars compared to 150. Most days you'll be hunting you'll have wind anyways. We tried hunting without a spinner a couple times this year but with very limited success. Just my .02


----------



## theodore (Nov 3, 2007)

I like to hunt dinky little sloughs because I'm usually by myself with no dog. That way if ducks commit to the decoys they are in range. If I drop them I can also retrieve them. This year I have been hunting an area with a ton of mallards, but the one little slough in the area I can effectively hunt doesn't seem to be to the ducks liking. Calling might get me a little look but the decoys haven't been enough. I bought one of those baby mojos last night and it was worth it. The birds this morning were mostly going to the big water, but a few bunches saw that bugger and came in nice. I'm in my forties and wish I would have bought one long ago. Four nice greenies thanks to my little buddy mojo.


----------



## Buddy10 (Nov 2, 2010)

I talked to an avid duck hunter from ND and he always asks me why un "Minnesota Boys" haul tons of decoys out to hunt fields for Mallards - told me all you need is a spinner and a lawn chair. It worked!


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

They work 90% better over a dry field, then water.


----------



## mcwjr13 (Nov 11, 2010)

I use the mojo teal and have had pretty good luck with it. I still prefer hunting over a small spread and "talking" my ducks in.


----------



## IAFOWLER (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't used one all year. The last 3 limits I shot, there were groups around me using them, and they shot very few ducks. Just be in the right spot.


----------



## fsbirdhouse (Mar 21, 2009)

I couldn't justify the $120.00 a local store was selling them for, but I cannibalized an old remote controlled model car I had laying around the house for the last dozen years, some closed cell foam, some aluminum tube, some hot glue, some pipe insulation, a small wooden block, and a wood dowel, and a piece of corrugated plastic sign board, and I made my own MOJO spinner.
The finished product looked great, and beside the batteries, I was out exactly $2.50 for two cans of flat spray paint.
Used it this last Sat., and it worked very well mechanically. Killed three ducks by it on a short hunt.
I wonder how it will work over water, as I hunted a field this last weekend.
Looking forward to that!


----------

